# eLeaf iStick 50W on the oscilloscope



## huffnpuff

NOTE: This review is in German, but start looking from 15:35 ( Here ) for in-depth oscilloscope action (in English ). Not too shabby and pretty accurate to within 1Watt. BIG improvemnt from the original iStick 

Still amazes me how, in the last few months, willing and fast the China companies are improving their products based on costumer feedback.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## huffnpuff

Long Story Short:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom

That is great news, such a massive improvement in such a short time. Eleaf really is on the ball


----------



## Mike

Can't wait for these! Wanna fire some 0.4 ohm builds at 3V

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yuganp

Finally a high powered device at a reasonable price with true step down capability. I think it is time for me to get back to regulated devices when I need to adjust power levels. 

Enjoying the sub tank mini on a mech mod but need to dial the power up or down depending on mood. The REO will still be my main device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Mike said:


> Can't wait for these! Wanna fire some 0.4 ohm builds at 3V


Ja, the weird world of stepdown. Everybodies wants it, I don't get it. Guess it's because I've always gone for the warmer vape. 

Maybe someone can explain why stepdown is awesome?


----------



## yuganp

huffnpuff said:


> Ja, the weird world of stepdown. Everybodies wants it, I don't get it. Guess it's because I've always gone for the warmer vape.
> 
> Maybe someone can explain why stepdown is awesome?


Step down is important when using stock coils. Take for example the Atlantis. Its a 0.5ohm coil. Without step down it can only get as low as 30w. One of things with regulated devices is to be able to adjust the power output which now limits you on the power range it it only has a booster circuit.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

yuganp said:


> Step down is important when using stock coils. Take for example the Atlantis. Its a 0.5ohm coil. Without step down it can only get as low as 30w. One of things with regulated devices is to be able to adjust the power output which now limits you on the power range it it only has a booster circuit.



Got it thanx. Just took my 0.5 Subtank mini down down to 10W/2.4V on the Sigelei150...still fires at mousefart level...just wrong dude.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Got mine today, and loving it. Really nice device, was very surprised!!!


----------



## Mike

huffnpuff said:


> Ja, the weird world of stepdown. Everybodies wants it, I don't get it. Guess it's because I've always gone for the warmer vape.
> 
> Maybe someone can explain why stepdown is awesome?



I won't have to change coils between juices, or tone things down when bumming it to friends. I am most happy around 20-25W but 9 wraps or whatever of 26ga takes a little too long to warm up. So I can use 6 wraps and a slightly lower voltage for my ADV.

I know this because I tend to swap over to an atty with lower resistance coils when my battery starts getting low and I find that I enjoy it more than a slightly higher resistance on a fresh battery. Less ramping up and down which bothers me far more than what would be reasonable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

yuganp said:


> The REO will still be my main device.



Same, no need to charge during the day, just carry spare batteries and change in less than 5 seconds. No unscrewing/fiddle factor. Gets the job done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Philip Dunkley said:


> Got mine today, and loving it. Really nice device, was very surprised!!!


----------



## Philip Dunkley

huffnpuff said:


>


I know, sorry to rub it in, but needed a new device, so got it at VapeShop. I'm way too impatient!!


----------



## huffnpuff

Philip Dunkley said:


> I know, sorry to rub it in, but needed a new device, so got it at VapeShop. I'm way too impatient!!


Same. Just put my order in with eCiggies .


----------



## gripen

hahahahahaha @Philip Dunkley please let me now what you think of it.trying to decide between the istick and clouper mini.i like both and that's where the problem starts.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@gripen Both are good devices. The Cloupor mini is a little too small for my liking, makes some tanks look ridiculous on them, and got very worried about the heat issues. istick also has that 4100mah battery!! Istick is nicely built, looks awesome and feels really good in the hand. You wont be disapointed in either of them, but I think the iStick just pips it


----------



## huffnpuff

Ahem..4400Mah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

sorry, sorry ,sorry!! 4400mah


----------



## stevie g

cloupor has superb build quality but istick pips it by having more power imho


----------



## gripen

thanks so much @Philip Dunkley.thanks for taking time out of you're busy schedule for the info on the istick.just have to save up a bit then i can get it.but will show everyone on vape mail soon as i get it.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Nice @gripen It's a pleasure. You will love it. Good choice


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Must say, I bought it yesterday and wow does it vape nice... I used the twisp before this but dang, I can really feel the difference... 

Feast your eyes on the beauty...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Must say, I bought it yesterday and wow does it vape nice... I used the twisp before this but dang, I can really feel the difference...
> 
> Feast your eyes on the beauty...
> View attachment 21605



Nice...that's like climbing off a horse and jumping in a Porsche

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I always thought that twisp was like the bugatti veyron of ecigs but apparently I was wrong... Loving the setup but absolutely hate the taste of chocolate mint...  it's sad that two of my favourite flavours in the world taste so horrible together.. 

Happy vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> I always thought that twisp was like the bugatti veyron of ecigs but apparently I was wrong... Loving the setup but absolutely hate the taste of chocolate mint...  it's sad that two of my favourite flavours in the world taste so horrible together..
> 
> Happy vaping



Haha, each upgrade is the best device ever...until the next upgrade 

Chocolate is a very difficult flavour to get right and I have personally not found one that I would vape again 
But there is an insane amount of fantastic mint (and menthol) flavours out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> I always thought that twisp was like the bugatti veyron of ecigs but apparently I was wrong... Loving the setup but absolutely hate the taste of chocolate mint...  it's sad that two of my favourite flavours in the world taste so horrible together..
> 
> Happy vaping


Which chocolate mint are you vaping? The best and most awesome one for me is Bowden's Mate by Five Pawns. I always have it loaded in one of my Reos.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

It's my first time experimenting with chocolate but it did not turn out great.... I like menthol seeing that was the ciggies that I was smoking, but dang that chocolate just sucked together with the menthol... but Hay we are robbing a totally different thread here


----------



## gripen

Philip Dunkley said:


> Nice @gripen It's a pleasure. You will love it. Good choice


thanks @Philip Dunkley will go and get it as soon as i have enough cash again.thanks buddy.



Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Must say, I bought it yesterday and wow does it vape nice... I used the twisp before this but dang, I can really feel the difference...
> 
> Feast your eyes on the beauty...
> View attachment 21605


geeeeeeez the istick dose look good.as @free3dom sead as well.chocolate is a very difficult flavor to work with.and to get spot on.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Andre said:


> Which chocolate mint are you vaping? The best and most awesome one for me is Bowden's Mate by Five Pawns. I always have it loaded in one of my Reos.


I am vaping the eciggies chocolate menthol mix....


----------



## gripen

never tried that one yet.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld




----------



## gripen

owesome first time i see that juice@Michael Van Jaarsveld.at the moment im busy with allot of diy juices,and then of course happy holidays and melindas nilla custard from the fantastic people of skyblue vaping.verry nice juice.


----------



## DoubleD

Reading this thread is killing me  

I like the size of the 20w I already have because I travel alot, Its tiny with my Atomic on top...makes sense for my needs 
This will be sold shortly to make way for a new istick30w (still to be paid/Invoiced on hold) at Vapeclub but they are getting the 50w, end of first week in march  
I plan on getting the 50w anyway as a 'home' device (yes.. I realize I have an iStick problem...Don't judge)
And last but not least, my KUI bottom feeder will be here soon, which will act as a first or second choice carry device while traveling {starting to think I have vape issues  }

Question is, should I rather wait 3-4weeks for the 50w instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

DoubleD said:


> Reading this thread is killing me
> 
> I like the size of the 20w I already have because I travel alot, Its tiny with my Atomic on top...makes sense for my needs
> This will be sold shortly to make way for a new istick30w (still to be paid/Invoiced on hold) at Vapeclub but they are getting the 50w, end of first week in march
> I plan on getting the 50w anyway as a 'home' device (yes.. I realize I have an iStick problem...Don't judge)
> And last but not least, my KUI bottom feeder will be here soon, which will act as a first or second choice carry device while traveling {starting to think I have vape issues  }
> 
> Question is, should I rather wait 3-4weeks for the 50w instead?


Instead of gettin the 30watt? I currently have a 30, and just got a sig150, but thinking of getting a 50watt iStick too. Infact it sitting in my cart waitin to be paid for. I know that doesn't help you but im lost too. Keep the 30 keep the 150 and get a 50. Sell the 30 and get the 50, sell the 30 and 150 and get a 50watt istick and a smok m80pro + KUI? Screw this industry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

Jakey said:


> Instead of gettin the 30watt? I currently have a 30, and just got a sig150, but thinking of getting a 50watt iStick too. Infact it sitting in my cart waitin to be paid for. I know that doesn't help you but im lost too. Keep the 30 keep the 150 and get a 50. Sell the 30 and get the 50, sell the 30 and 150 and get a 50watt istick and a smok m80pro + KUI? Screw this industry.



LOL'ed lekker now  
Yeah, cancel the 30w and wait for the 50w instead.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> (yes.. I realize I have an iStick problem...Don't judge)


I have a friend here with 4 x 20w iSticks, one of each colour, I don't judge, to each his own

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I think the iStick 50W will be great for its battery life

And given its a bit bigger, i think it will fit better in the hand. 

In the name of Science we must try them all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Silver said:


> I think the iStick 50W will be great for its battery life
> 
> And given its a bit bigger, i think it will fit better in the hand.
> 
> In the name of Science we must try them all!




Yeah, I think I should ask Jakes to cancel the 30w and just wait for the 50w.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Yeah, I think I should ask Jakes to cancel the 30w and just wait for the 50w.



30W is great for single coils, but when you start building duals then 50W is almost required


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> 30W is great for single coils, but when you start building duals then 50W is almost required



Plus, who can argue with 4400mah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Plus, who can argue with 4400mah



Not me 

My M50 chews through 2500mAh batteries at 40W..so the 4400mAh on the iStick is really it's best feature (compared to other 50W+ mods)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Not me
> 
> My M50 chews through 2500mAh batteries at 40W..so the 4400mAh on the iStick is really it's best feature (compared to other 50W+ mods)



Done deal, the 50w just makes sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

You know of course the next Uber-budget device in is the 4400mAh SMOK XPRO M80 Plus with thermo regulation (via nickel no-res wire). Little bit bigger/wider(55mm) than the iStick and Current listings show's the price to be within $5-$9 of the iStick. Size and specs puts in it in a weird "tweener" slot, leaning more towards the bulkier current 100W devices like the Sig100/150.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

huffnpuff said:


> You know of course the next Uber-budget device in is the 4400mAh SMOK XPRO M80 Plus with thermo regulation (via nickel no-res wire). Little bit bigger/wider(55mm) than the iStick and Current listings show's the price to be within $5-$9 of the iStick. Size and specs puts in it in a weird "tweener" slot, leaning more towards the bulkier current 100W devices like the Sig100/150.



Almost forgot about that one...you are absolutely correct 

The Smok M80 might be a serious contender depending on it's price - and it is inbound and available soon at The Puff Station 

@DoubleD if you can wait, I'd recommend maybe just a bit more time to see where the M80 ends up at. Not that there is anything at all wrong with the iStick 50W, but you never know - if the M80 is priced close to the iStick 50W it might be the better device going forward (and save you some money in the long run). Just a thought 

Edit: I have added the M80 to the Relative Device Sizes thread if you are wondering how it compares to the various other mods out there


----------



## WHITELABEL

Todd gave it the thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

Getting mine today. Mr mail man cant come fast enough. 

Quick question. Should i charge it out of the box or should i run it down to 20% before giving it its first charge?


----------



## gripen

i agree @free3dom.i will rather wait a bit for the smok to come out,then compare them and see witch one will soot me best.dont get me wrong i love the istick50 watt.and the price is very good for a 50watt device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Got mine today. Dang! this thing is smaller than what I expected. Already put one full 5ml Atlantis tank@32.6Watts through....barely touched the battery. Very nice! The ergo's on the iS50 are very good. All I can say is that if you like Reo Grand then you love the grip of the iS50. Same width, but with the round sides it's sits deeper/snugger in the grip than the square sides of the Grand. The button positioning is perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> Got mine today. Dang! this thing is smaller than what I expected. Already put one full 5ml Atlantis tank@32.6Watts through....barely touched the battery. Very nice! The ergo's on the iS50 are very good. All I can say is that if you like Reo Grand then you love the grip of the iS50. Same width, but with the round sides it's sits deeper/snugger in the grip than the square sides of the Grand. The button positioning is perfect.


To illustrate...pardon the pics. The atlantis is sitting flush. The top view perspective looks weird because the pic is at a slight angle and cell cam was too close to the massive 5ml Atlantis tank, but you get the idea of the dimensions in relation to the Reo Grand. PS forgot to mention I had a Subtank mini on first for a bit at 25W before switching to the Atlantis. Tomorrow I'll see how it goes on the subtank mini as an 0.5 ADV. Yeesh, that atlantis needs a refill. Now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Also had the pleasure of holding an iStick 50W today. Really solid piece of hardware...another fantastic product by Eleaf 

And as @huffnpuff said, it really feels pretty good in your hand. Also, and I'm not sure whether this was already done on the iStick 30W, the wattage adjustment is now like most other mods...hold the button and it speeds up (no more hold release, press, press) to get to a higher setting


----------



## gripen

that looks owesome.realy a fantastic device from my point of view.but still just want to wait a bit longer and see what smok cums up with.then i will compare and then decide,hahaha.


----------



## ZeeZi169

Looking forward to getting mine


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I can agree.... It feels really solid in my hand. I do not have a constant fear of dropping it and then breaking the glass on my nautilus head  

I was wondering at what watts/volts to run mind on. I have used it on 4.6v the whole time and I am quite happy... 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## free3dom

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> I can agree.... It feels really solid in my hand. I do not have a constant fear of dropping it and then breaking the glass on my nautilus head
> 
> I was wondering at what watts/volts to run mind on. I have used it on 4.6v the whole time and I am quite happy...
> 
> Any suggestions ?



Switch to Wattage mode - makes it easier to find a nice setting for each juice. Then use it at around 14-20W with the Nautilus (depending on juice).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

free3dom said:


> Switch to Wattage mode - makes it easier to find a nice setting for each juice. Then use it at around 14-20W with the Nautilus (depending on juice).






Here it is ... How do I lower the resistance? Is that based on the coil and is the battery clever enough to detect the resistance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> View attachment 21751
> 
> 
> Here it is ... How do I lower the resistance? Is that based on the coil and is the battery clever enough to detect the resistance?


The resistance is fixed, if you want to change the resistance you need to change the coil. In wattage mode you select your desired wattage that the coil will produce, the circuitry works out how many volts to supply to the coil... it's like magic, just a lot more awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Exactly what @BumbleBee said 

Also, don't worry about the resistance - the higher resistance is going to keep you vaping for much longer between charges than a lower resistance coil because you need less power to get it warmed up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

But isn't it true that a lower resistance produces a better throat hit and a better vapour.


----------



## free3dom

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> But isn't it true that a lower resistance produces a better throat hit and a better vapour.



Sure, the lower resistance+higher power does produce more (and denser) vapour (and by extension throat hit). 

However, the Nautilus was not designed for that. So for that you would need to invest in a different atomizer...the SubTank Mini is fantastic in this regard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> But isn't it true that a lower resistance produces a better throat hit and a better vapour.


Generally yes, but this applies mostly to lower power mods, simple eGo type batteries and especially mechanical devices. With the more powerful devices like the iStick50 the voltage is kicked up significantly. With rebuildables you will be able to build lower ohm coils with thicker wire, the idea here is that it increases the surface area of the coil to maximize flavour and vapour production.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

yeah, @free3dom is right, don't push the Nautilus too hard, when you get more comfortable with the power then look at the SubTank mini, it's a great way to get in to sub ohm territory and when you feel confident enough you can start rebuilding on it too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SpiralSequence

This device rock the socks. ADV at 15W with the 1.2 ohm occ coil is amazing. Battery has barely moved in the 12 hours. 
I would have charged my spinner twice by now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

SpiralSequence said:


> View attachment 21754
> 
> 
> This device rock the socks. ADV at 15W with the 1.2 ohm occ coil is amazing. Battery has barely moved in the 12 hours.
> I would have charged my spinner twice by now.



That is an amazing pair

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> ...Tomorrow I'll see how it goes on the subtank mini as an 0.5 ADV.
> View attachment 21730
> View attachment 21731



ADV Boss! Started fully charged this morning and used 2 full tanks so far on the Subtank Mini with 0.5Ohm OCC@25Watt without any top ups throughout the day and there's only a slight blip off the top of the battery indicator. Let's see how it goes on this spec.

Looking the the iS50/Reo pics, something just occurred to me. The iS50 takes 20 18650-type Lipo cells and a 6ml Reo bottle/tube assembly is basically the same size, if not thinner. So if they can squeezed a pretty good 50W board, with USB, into a 2-cell 18650 device that's thinner and shorter than the Grand, then......I'll leave it at that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> View attachment 21622


There is your problem...chocolate and menthol do not go together. I promise you Vapour Mountain's chocolate mint will change your mind....it's simply awesome...nothing like the ecig goes one


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> ADV Boss! Started fully charged this morning and used 2 full tanks so far on the Subtank Mini with 0.5Ohm OCC@25Watt without any top ups throughout the day and there's only a slight blip off the top of the battery indicator. Let's see how it goes on this spec.



Okay, did another 1,5 tanks and a little on the Atlantis again, then at +-11:00 this morning switched to a Delta II with 0,5Ohm coil and ran it between 27-32Watts, with some extended Looper chain-vaping sessions, till the battery finally ran empty at 14:00 today....since being fully charged yesterday morning at 5:00AM. I'm sure I could have squeezed out even more time if I stayed at the 0.5/25Watt.

Looking at quality, size, price(even at SA prices) and solid proven performance, this is going to be a tough one to beat. For those wanting to upgrade to a compact guaranteed all day vaping subohming workhorse, this is it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Sounds great, thanks for all the feedback @huffnpuff 
Can you estimate how many mls of juice you went through on the battery?


----------



## huffnpuff

Silver said:


> Sounds great, thanks for all the feedback @huffnpuff
> Can you estimate how many mls of juice you went through on the battery?


Lets see

+- 3,5 Subtank mini (4.5ml tank) = 15.75ml
plus
+-0,3 Delta II (3.5ml tank) = 1 ml
plus
+-0.25 Atlantis (5ml tank) = 1.25 ml

About 18ml-ish, pretty much on par with what I'm consuming on my Reo's(also running +-0.5Ohm buils), Lol. Subohm coils are thirsty buggers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> Lets see
> 
> +- 3,5 Subtank mini (4.5ml tank) = 15.75ml
> plus
> +-0,3 Delta II (3.5ml tank) = 1 ml
> plus
> +-0.25 Atlantis (5ml tank) = 1.25 ml
> 
> About 18ml-ish, pretty much on par with what I'm consuming on my Reo's(also running +-0.5Ohm buils), Lol. Subohm coils are thirsty buggers.



Very good juice out of that battery!
Thanks


----------



## huffnpuff

Finally, Pbusardo's indepth review with Oscilloscope and torture testing....big Thumbs Up:


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> You know of course the next Uber-budget device in is the 4400mAh SMOK XPRO M80 Plus with thermo regulation (via nickel no-res wire). Little bit bigger/wider(55mm) than the iStick and Current listings show's the price to be within $5-$9 of the iStick. Size and specs puts in it in a weird "tweener" slot, leaning more towards the bulkier current 100W devices like the Sig100/150.



So the reviews and feedback are starting to come in for the Smok M80, and it seems good for the regular stuff BUT "temp control" is a fail (Smok is being quiet whether it can be fixed via firmware or not, but with their history......I'll leave it at that). So, if you're want something a with a little more oomph for normal kanthal vaping, but a little smaller than the current 100Watt boxes with losing too much power, this looks good, but do not buy this device if the temp control was the hook for you, you WILL be disappointed.

[RANT ON]Without upsetting too many people. IMO, if a product has such a big feature and selling point that is so half-@rsed, what does that tell you about the potential for more "surprises" with the rest of the product?[RANT OFF]


----------



## SpiralSequence

Yeah I am very happy with my istick 50w. Gave it a nice full charge Sunday night and battery is sitting at 50% or there about. 

Coming from spinner that had be charged 3 times a day this is incredible. Running a 0.9 ohm build in the rba and kicking at 20 watts.

I will however have to drop my nicotine level from 6 to 3 as the hits I get from the sub tank mini is so good. I can't seem to go lower than 0.8 ohm build then its gets pretty harsh.

Love this device. Would recommend it as a beginner device or if you in the market for an upgrade this is it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

huffnpuff said:


> Finally, Pbusardo's indepth review with Oscilloscope and torture testing....big Thumbs Up:




Thanks for posting this @huffnpuff 
Yip, looks very good and I agree at that price, one is getting a great device

What i like other than the obvious great battery life is as follows:
- bigger than the istick 20/30W, so should be more comfortable in the hand
- its tuned for RMS settings not average. So comparable settings to most other devices
- appears phil is happy with the flattish signal it produces. Although if i use it on my Evod at lower power i am worried it will be in PwM and i may not like it as much as the mVP i am using now for that. 

He didnt mention how long it takes to charge - i may have missed that. But it seems to me when this runs flat its out of service for quite a while. Lol. 

Looks like a super device and i am keen to get one. Just need to decide on colour. I suppose black is probably the most classic looking. Anyone out there got any suggestions on the colour and finish?


----------



## huffnpuff

Charging from total flat is about 3.5-4 hours, but rarely do this because as a person always around a PC, I just top up via USB once in while between vapes, so it's ready to go the distance whenever. Now that I did the o.5Ohm +25Watt duration test, I think I'll try the 1.2 Ohm next week and see how many days I can squeeze out of one charge. Should be amusing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> Charging from total flat is about 3.5-4 hours, but rarely do this because as a person always around a PC, I just top up via USB once in while between vapes, so it's ready to go the distance whenever. Now that I did the o.5Ohm +25Watt duration test, I think I'll try the 1.2 Ohm next week and see how many days I can squeeze out of one charge. Should be amusing.


Ok, 

Duration test on the 1.2Ohm OCC in the Subtank on the iS50 done. Flippinhel, it's tough going back to down-to-earth puny-vaping after being so long in the subohm ADV-heaven zone. Settled on a fixed 15Watts and got going. Every refill was performed when the juice level was just below the ports on the coil, so take the 4.5ml qauntities with a +-pinch of salt. AFC was mostly on max and vaping style was looong straight-to-lung hits ( Subsconcious compensation due to lack of subohmage)

*1.2Ohm Coil in iStick 50 @15Watts/4.2V(as displayed):*

17:31 to 22:35 01.03.2015 4.5Ml Subtank Mini Colossus/H1N1/VG 4mg
22:35 01.03.2015 to 11:00 02.06.2015 4.5Ml Subtank Mini Frenilla 6mg
11:00 to 20:35 02.06.2015 4.5ml Subtank mini H1N1/Colossus/VG 4mg
20:35 02.05 2015 to 09:40 03.03.2015 4.5ml Subtank Mini Wakonda 6mg...battery about a bar above half at this stage
09:40 to 13:15 03.03.2015 4.5ml Subtank mini – AV Blend4 till battery reached blinking zero bars at 13:15.

= about 19ml Juice consumed in total

Geek time (ie...finally figured out what the puff timer on the iStick is good for):
One thing I found interesting was the lack of expected battery life throughout this test despite the 3.5Amp draw of the 1.2 compared to the 7+ Amps on the 0.5ohm coil, then I realized ...frikkin Joules and how my adjusted vaping style influenced this! 

A Joule is a unit of work. In this case the work required for 1 Watt for 1 second: J = Watt x second

On the 0.5Ohm@25-32Watts I was generally vaping at about 1.8-2.2 seconds per hit with longer pauses between hits, averaging 2seconds per hit. So 25Watts x 2Secs = 50 Joules per hit

With the 1.2Ohm I was averaging 2.8-3.8 seconds per hit (averaging at 3.3 seconds). 15Watts x 3.3 seconds = 49.5 Joules per hit!!!! and I was double-clutching with shorter intervals between hits, so basically I was working the mod harder at this level than when I was subohming, in an attempt to attain a similar result( heat/density/flavour).  Interesting, Neh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Ok,
> 
> Duration test on the 1.2Ohm OCC in the Subtank on the iS50 done. Flippinhel, it's tough going back to down-to-earth puny-vaping after being so long in the subohm ADV-heaven zone. Settled on a fixed 15Watts and got going. Every refill was performed when the juice level was just below the ports on the coil, so take the 4.5ml qauntities with a +-pinch of salt. AFC was mostly on max and vaping style was looong straight-to-lung hits ( Subsconcious compensation due to lack of subohmage)
> 
> *1.2Ohm Coil in iStick 50 @15Watts/4.2V(as displayed):*
> 
> 17:31 to 22:35 01.03.2015 4.5Ml Subtank Mini Colossus/H1N1/VG 4mg
> 22:35 01.03.2015 to 11:00 02.06.2015 4.5Ml Subtank Mini Frenilla 6mg
> 11:00 to 20:35 02.06.2015 4.5ml Subtank mini H1N1/Colossus/VG 4mg
> 20:35 02.05 2015 to 09:40 03.03.2015 4.5ml Subtank Mini Wakonda 6mg...battery about a bar above half at this stage
> 09:40 to 13:15 03.03.2015 4.5ml Subtank mini – AV Blend4 till battery reached blinking zero bars at 13:15.
> 
> = about 19ml Juice consumed in total
> 
> Geek time (ie...finally figured out what the puff timer on the iStick is good for):
> One thing I found interesting was the lack of expected battery life throughout this test despite the 3.5Amp draw of the 1.2 compared to the 7+ Amps on the 0.5ohm coil, then I realized ...frikkin Joules and how my adjusted vaping style influenced this!
> 
> A Joule is a unit of work. In this case the work required for 1 Watt for 1 second: J = Watt x second
> 
> On the 0.5Ohm@25-32Watts I was generally vaping at about 1.8-2.2 seconds per hit with longer pauses between hits, averaging 2seconds per hit. So 25Watts x 2Secs = 50 Joules per hit
> 
> With the 1.2Ohm I was averaging 2.8-3.8 seconds per hit (averaging at 3.3 seconds). 15Watts x 3.3 seconds = 49.5 Joules per hit!!!! and I was double-clutching with shorter intervals between hits, so basically I was working the mod harder at this level than when I was subohming, in an attempt to attain a similar result( heat/density/flavour).  Interesting, Neh?


Very interesting. Thank you for the trouble. 19 ml of juice, with or without a pinch of salt, on one charge is still impressive.


----------



## huffnpuff

Andre said:


> Very interesting. Thank you for the trouble. 19 ml of juice, with or without a pinch of salt, on one charge is still impressive.


Haha, I was expecting a few more DAYS. Didn't factor in my hard hitting ways though. One thing I can say about these new commercial subohm tanks like Subtank Mini + OCC. They can take a hit! I have yet to any experience gurgling/leaking in any of the new stuff (Subtank/Atlantis/DeltaII) out there, no matter how hard I hit them. Good Times for plug and play

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @huffnpuff 
Great feedback and i loved your comparison of the two coils from a joule perspective. 
19ml of juice is mighty impressive!!!

That must be the king of battery life for one device of that size. 

Which coils would you reorder? The 0.5 or the 1.2 ohm ?
Or both?


----------



## huffnpuff

Prefer the 0.5 in the Subtank mini as it suits my vaping style better, but the 1.2 is kickass in the Nano on my work backup iStick 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

